# DH 8" bike for trail riding?



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone use thier DH 8" dual-crown 8" fork bike for all around trail/FR riding?

I have a sweet and responsive XC race hardtail with Sid fork and a fun XC trail 100mm suspension bike with a 130mm Fox Vanilla fork. 

For my next bike, I'm wondering WTB: a '08 575 Carbon Enduro Race 20 Fox 36 Float trail bike or a '08 Kona StabDelux DH race bike. I'm thinking a "575" bike will be more useful around Marin County, Downieville, and Tahoe trails in California yet I'm feeling that a StabDelux bike would better satisfy my curiosity about DH racing and since I can ride most of the canyons in Tilden/WildCat Park on a single speed, I could, however slowly fer sure, climb them on the nine speed DH bike...

Once I buy this bike, I'll not likely buy another bike for several years, due to budget priority reasons.

So help me out: Share your observations and advice for my decision.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

You wont be able to pedal the Stab. Stabs are horrible for pedaling. Have you considered a Stinky?


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

Since you already have 2 xc bikes... Get the stab. The 575 is decent but isn't really true dh capable.


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

I ride my 42 inch bike everywhere! JK, JK lol lol...but for real...real men pedal DH bikes everywhere...even in road races!


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

dowst said:


> You wont be able to pedal the Stab. Stabs are horrible for pedaling. Have you considered a Stinky?


Stinky, yes, i've considerd...3rd on my "list" after the two I've mentioned...


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Why the hell you want to do trail riding with a dh bike if you will have 2 bikes for it? If you want to do dh get a full blown dh rig and be a man! (I was in the same situation as you and got myself a real nice dh lapierre )


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

the only bike I can think of that would support everything you want it to do would have an engine in it.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

norbar said:


> Why the hell you want to do trail riding with a dh bike if you will have 2 bikes for it? If you want to do dh get a full blown dh rig and be a man! (I was in the same situation as you and got myself a real nice dh lapierre )


that's actually a good question.

while real DH course-like trails are hard to find locally, by riding the same bike that I am going to race on as often as possible on trails, i would get more familiar with its handling.

for example, I can decend faster on rocky steep trails on my hardtail bike that i've been riding since 1998 than on my 2006 xc fs bike with 5" fork mainly because I'm more comfortable the way my old HT handles. on "moderately" rough descends, the xc fs blows away the hardtail.

DH Lapierre sounds intresting.

yeah, passion beats reason...a DH rig would be sweet, esp on those van lifted rides


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I know several people that have done the Test of Metal (67 km course with over 1200m of climbing and 35K singletrack) on their Knolly V-tachs. One of the guys even finished 3rd in his age group. Another in the group ran his V-tach with a monster t on the front.

http://testofmetal.com/pages/race-details.php


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

08nwsula said:


> the only bike I can think of that would support everything you want it to do would have an engine in it.


funny you say that, 'cause I pegged my mt. bike budgets on how much I did not have to spend on a motorcycle that I wanted. I've got a limited budget of time and funds...i'd rather pedal then twist.

having only one mt. bike sounds just aweful ...and sublime


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

I pedal around Annadel on my Judge. But I like having the option of taking the big bike out or the smaller 5" travel bike; especially off season around Marin/Sonoma counties.


----------



## all-yeti! (Aug 21, 2007)

If you are looking at the yeti 575 I would skip that and go to the asx, I can pedal and climb pretty well on mine and it is great when you head down hill. If you got serious about dh you could get a longer travel dual crown fork and switch between the single and dual crown forks... but like mkrobert real men do ride em' everywhere! have fun...!


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

i saw a dude pedaling a Stab with an 888 on a local XC loop

he did not look happy


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

^^^hahaha, ya i would go with the stinky


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

About 6 years ago I did all my riding on a 2001 Rocky RM7 fully decked out with a Shiver, 24 inch rear wheel with dual Sun Doublewide rims and Gazzi tires. It only weighed 48 LBS!!!  

That was my only bike though, and seeing how you have a good quiver going, get the DH bike and ride it as much as you want. You'll get used to taking it to certain places and avoiding others.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I use my Demo 7 for everything including Dirt jumping. It is a little harder to climb but you can always walk.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

I'd say go for a Foes Fly, perhaps even wait for the '08 2:1 Fly as apparently a couple have been built to 36lbs with a Fox 40 up front. The reason I suggest the fly is that it does everything so well. 
I recently borrowed a friends Fly that weighs in at 44lbs to try on the trails, I loved it. The downhills, obviously were amazing and with the floating brake arm there was no brake jack, and the uphills, despite being a heavy frame, climbed very well. Better than my Session 77 which was 6lbs lighter, and had lower gearing. The bike pedals much better than my M3 as well. 
With the Fly you can choose 8 or 9" of travel, and run a 7" single crown or 8" dual crown fork, depending on what you want to ride. 2 of my friends race with their Fly's set up with 40's and are loving them.

Yes the Fly is a basic single pivot, but its setup damn well by Foes and those guys are awesome with customer service.

-Kevin


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

Where do you plan on racing a full DH rig ? If you are racing locally a 6" bike will race all of the Bay Area venues. Wildcat / Tilden on a DH bike is just wrong. If you want to race a 8" bike be prepared to travel down to socal or the occasional N* etc. race's up North.


----------



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

I use my Demo 8 for everything. 36 ring up front. Kicks the **** out of me, and I'm usually the last one up. Get your ass in shape!


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

Have you ever ridden a big bike on trails? If not, maybe you should rent a VP-Free from Yuba Expeditions and hit the Downieville trails. Over the last several years, I've ridden a 575, an ASX, a Blitz 2, and my v-10 on those trails. Most fun was the v10. Next was the Blitz, 41 pounds, single-crown fork, 36-tooth, no front-derailler, FR wheels, etc. It's my "one" bike, tho I tend more towards FR than XC. I use it for trail riding, FR jumps, any time I need to "pedal". I've also ridden it at CHDH for a run or two --- didn't like it. Used my v10 for the race. I also took it to Northstar this past season and didn't like it. DH definitely deserves a dedicated rig with a dual crown fork. But hey, there's plenty better riders that kill DH on single crowns and FR bikes.

How about an Intense Uzzi with a Fox 36 or Zoke 66?

Anyway, hope this gives some perspective.

damon


----------



## joelsman (Apr 4, 2006)

maybe you should look at 2 used bikes instead of 1 new bike. then you could have both.

I have a med 575 for sale. pm for details.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

AmPb100 said:


> I use my Demo 8 for everything. 36 ring up front. Kicks the **** out of me, and I'm usually the last one up. Get your ass in shape!


Hah! ....thanks


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

joelsman said:


> maybe you should look at 2 used bikes instead of 1 new bike. then you could have both.
> 
> I have a med 575 for sale. pm for details.


I'll be buying new, with warrenty, from the respective LBS that pedals Yeti or Kona.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Pfft, dont be a wimp. I pedaled my SuMo (with Kujo DH tires) on the road bike section of one of the local triathlons (Titanium man). Sure, I got passed by fat chicks with ass cheeks hangin halfway to the ground. I did beat my nemesis, a tough 12 year old and her dad, but it was a back and forth battle for a while.

I however, had more fun than the weight weenies in their tight little bright colored lycra, so I win.


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

My Uzzi VPX works great doing double duty as a DH rig and trail bike. With a Totem it's not dual crown but still has 7" up front and 7.75" on the rear and weights in under 39 lbs. It's not "snappy" but I have no complaints.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Split the difference between the two?

ASX?


----------



## Flat tyres (Nov 6, 2006)

Pedaling a DH bike uphill is like cutting plywood with a steak knife. Sure it can be done, but it's not too fun.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

heres a million different bikes you should get 

blahblahblah

but seriously, couldn't you consider something slightly more in between? a freeride bike would probably suit your needs better than an 8 or 9 inch travel full blown DH bike, and you an still shred them pretty well on the decents. It sounds like something that pedals decently is a must, and cost is an issue, so i'm gonna throw out the giant glory 0, reign x, SX Trail, Demo 7, IH 7point, Intense Uzzi, Santa Cruz VP free (would have to be used). All of these bikes will pedal alot better than a stab, but still shred on the downhills. and you can probably find a pretty decent deal on some of them, whether you're looking at new or used.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

It could be the new by Canfield Brothers: _The One_

But for me. a Turner's Highline. Though, a cheaper Yeti's ASX would be good.

Pick up a nice fork with travel adjustment like a Marz 66 ETA, or a Totem 2 Step. A cheaper one... Domain 318 IS U-turn (what I have, LOL).


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

bmxconvert said:


> I'd say go for a Foes Fly, perhaps even wait for the '08 2:1 Fly as apparently a couple have been built to 36lbs with a Fox 40 up front. The reason I suggest the fly is that it does everything so well.
> I recently borrowed a friends Fly that weighs in at 44lbs to try on the trails, I loved it. The downhills, obviously were amazing and with the floating brake arm there was no brake jack, and the uphills, despite being a heavy frame, climbed very well. Better than my Session 77 which was 6lbs lighter, and had lower gearing. The bike pedals much better than my M3 as well.
> With the Fly you can choose 8 or 9" of travel, and run a 7" single crown or 8" dual crown fork, depending on what you want to ride. 2 of my friends race with their Fly's set up with 40's and are loving them.
> 
> ...


 thank you. 8" at 36# with F40...wow


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

keen said:


> Where do you plan on racing a full DH rig ? If you are racing locally a 6" bike will race all of the Bay Area venues. Wildcat / Tilden on a DH bike is just wrong. If you want to race a 8" bike be prepared to travel down to socal or the occasional N* etc. race's up North.


 "...racing locally a 6" bike will race all of the Bay Area venues..." really? intresting. thanks.


----------



## jakomonster (Jun 20, 2006)

I've taken my dh bike up quite a few xc trails but the problem i find is the way down ends up too easy. Being on the edge of disaster makes it fun but 8" of travel and big tires tends to make hard trails feel like they are paved. If you are lucky enough to live near crazy stuff that you can pedal up go for it. I'll still try anything once but dont get too many rides that are worth repeating.


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

*my do anythink bike*

I ride most trails with this bike, with the exception of a fast paced group XC ride. It pedals and climbs good, plush on the way down. I like to say twice the workout on the way up, but twice the fun on the way down.....

2003 Fly with an XTD on the front....45 pounds.


----------



## imridingmybike (Jan 16, 2005)

TrailNut said:


> Anyone use thier DH 8" dual-crown 8" fork bike for all around trail/FR riding?
> 
> I have a sweet and responsive XC race hardtail with Sid fork and a fun XC trail 100mm suspension bike with a 130mm Fox Vanilla fork.
> 
> ...


I briefly test rode the new Canfield "One" and immediately thought it could do fairly well as a trail bike. The brothers have a One built up between 32&35 #'s with a 7" single crown, 8" in the back and a double chain ring. It is snappy and plush, all at once!


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

thump said:


> My Uzzi VPX works great doing double duty as a DH rig and trail bike. With a Totem it's not dual crown but still has 7" up front and 7.75" on the rear and weights in under 39 lbs. It's not "snappy" but I have no complaints.


Ditto. Except I have a 66RC2X on mine. It's a pretty good compromise between trail bike and full-on DH sled. Steep and light enough to make uphill riding not too horrible, Slack and beefy enough to make going down things a lot of fun. If you want to go _really_ fast on DH trails, you might want to look elsewhere, but the Uzzi's a great do-it-all-with-emphasis-on going-down-things bike.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

levee67 said:


> Have you ever ridden a big bike on trails? If not, maybe you should rent a VP-Free from Yuba Expeditions and hit the Downieville trails. Over the last several years, I've ridden a 575, an ASX, a Blitz 2, and my v-10 on those trails. Most fun was the v10. Next was the Blitz, 41 pounds, single-crown fork, 36-tooth, no front-derailler, FR wheels, etc. It's my "one" bike, tho I tend more towards FR than XC. I use it for trail riding, FR jumps, any time I need to "pedal". I've also ridden it at CHDH for a run or two --- didn't like it. Used my v10 for the race. I also took it to Northstar this past season and didn't like it. DH definitely deserves a dedicated rig with a dual crown fork. But hey, there's plenty better riders that kill DH on single crowns and FR bikes.
> 
> How about an Intense Uzzi with a Fox 36 or Zoke 66?
> 
> ...


Damon pretty much said it all.

I ride my 40-lb 6" Banshee Chaparral just about everywhere... but if I want to ride TRUE DH (sky tavern, crack @ pacfica, CHDH, n*, etc etc), it's ideal on something with 8". Unfortunately, true DH in the greater Bay Area is few and far between and in order to maximize your enjoyment, I'd recommend a healthy compromise.

Consider the following:

Ellsworth Rogue (8 inches but pedals like 5)
Iron Horse 7 pt (7 inches but pedals like 4...dw-link is legit folks)
SC Nomad (because Mark Weir rides one!)
Foes FXR with Curnutt AIR...not coil! (interesting bike. 5 inches. builds up at 37 on the heavy...32 on the light end of the spectrum. freeride geometry and can take abuse)

There are others and I'm sure people will chime in (if they haven't already)

The 575 doesn't quite fit the bill. Yeti's craftsmenship is FANTASTIC, but the geometry of that bike is what holds it back. The Kona has somewhat the opposite... It's a solid bike for pure-DH, but you're going to hate yourself having to pedal it to the trailheads around here.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*Been there came back*

I used to have a 42 lb Gemini as my only bike. Then I got a 48 lb Devinci Ollie as my one bike. Both were set up dual ring/bash up front and both were heavy builds obviously. I got strong but never fast on the climbs. I always had the mentality that I am riding a bike that will never hold me back. I wanted to be able to ride or hit anything I saw at anytime. Not look at something and worry if my gear would hold up. For over a year I rode that 48 lb Devinci 3 or 4 times a week, mostly XC type riding that would sometimes span 4 or 5 hours. 
Then I got a Canfield Balance. 6 inches front and rear with slack, dh geometry and easily as tough as the Devinci. Dropped 10 lbs and a couple inches of travel but I never realized how tired I always was on the Devinci till I wasn't riding it. I found that I enjoyed going down so much more when I had energy to spare. The Devinci was so sapping that my downs were used more for recovery and/or I was concerned about saving for that inevitable next climb that I didn't play as much as I could. The Balance is no speed demon going up but it doesn't take the sheer act of will to push through that I had been dealing with. Riding is so much more fun since and I can't believe I was doing that to myself for so long. I now own a dedicated DH ride for the road trips/shuttles and my 6 inch bike. May get a single speed soon and I am careful not to blur lines between my bikes' roles.  They each have their place and it is always obvious which one to take out.
My advice, sell the fs xc bike as you like your hard tail. Get a slack 6 inch bike that will feel like a dh bike with a tad less travel and get a full on DH bike. I have no problem transitioning between the two and their respective feel as they feel very similar in geometry and sizing. Every time I jump on my DH bike I am pleasantly surprised how familiar it feels to me even though it isn't ridden nearly enough.

FYI. I have also ridden the Canfield One and think it is aptly named. It really does climb and descend well. If I was starting over and really wanted that do it all bike, it would be on order.


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

Sell, one of your othe bikes, get the Stab, and a trail bike with time. On a further note, its not only a matter of weight, and tire width. A DH bikes geometry is way out of the norm from your other bikes. Even if you are strong enough to pedal that thing up climbs, you'll constantly want to fall backwards no matter how hard you try to lean foward, the suspension will suck up all the pedal force you'd otherwise have on a single speed. A DH bikes Geometry is set so you have a lower center of gravity, and you are almost standing upright for the most part... They are meant to go down... it will do nothing but frustrate you when you try to climb it.( that bike specifically is a beast!) 

HOWEVER, there are some full on DH bikes that have the geometry and lack of weight to climb stuff... you just have to do a bit more research. 

Try the 7inch travel catagory, of new age freeride bikes, that still have a double ring set up, that will climb (alright) and descend (great). DH bikes are loads of fun, but if your going to ride all those other trail all the time, than look a little more into it.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

if you are going only with either kona or yeti, then i would go wth an asx...or the new seven...any body know anything about it. get something in between, but more toward dh than xc


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

oh wait...the seven isnt till spring, never mind.....my bad


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

so, what DH racing frame or bike pedals really well? I'm leaning towards a lighter weight DH racer with dual crown 8+" fork...(and am considering spending more, much more)

also would such a light DH race frame/bike be too sluggish for SuperD racing?


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

TrailNut said:


> so, what DH racing frame or bike pedals really well? I'm leaning towards a lighter weight DH racer with dual crown 8+" fork...(and am considering spending more, much more)
> 
> also would such a light DH race frame/bike be too sluggish for SuperD racing?


GT DHi Team... DHX-air rear shock, Boxxer WC front (set it up stiff for trail rides!) and it comes in stock sub 40lbs (GT rep told me about 38lbs or so for a medium) but easily can be down in the 37lbs range. My large will be right at about 37 with what i plan to do.

Plus it's an 8.5" travel bike that pedals better then anything i've used before because it has the i-Drive system. check it out: DHi Team


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

TrailNut said:


> so, what DH racing frame or bike pedals really well? I'm leaning towards a lighter weight DH racer with dual crown 8+" fork...(and am considering spending more, much more)
> 
> also would such a light DH race frame/bike be too sluggish for SuperD racing?


Intense Socom w/ Fox 40. End of Story.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

I dont get much travel from my bullit (6 inches) but it is set up like a dh bike. (Dual crown, deemax....) But i still use it to do some climbing. Usually when I go riding and theres a hike I climb most of it and the other guys walk it. I do have a granny ring though. Two rings help.


----------



## thegromit (Jan 17, 2007)

dowst said:


> Intense Socom w/ Fox 40. End of Story.


 Yeah that or a Turner Highline


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Iron Horse 7point. 
Pedals like a 4" bike. 
End of story.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

MTB_prodigy said:


> I dont get much travel from my bullit (6 inches) but it is set up like a dh bike. (Dual crown, deemax....) But i still use it to do some climbing. Usually when I go riding and theres a hike I climb most of it and the other guys walk it. I do have a granny ring though. Two rings help.


cool......... ............


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

If you really want a DH build you should look at our Can-Diggle.
It is the same frame as the ONE with a 1.5" HT and a DH tubeset.
Should be 9-9.5lbs with a shock(coil).
It has a 7" setting too, but the 8" works great for climbing too.
2 ring compatible.


----------



## jakomonster (Jun 20, 2006)

TrailNut said:


> so, what DH racing frame or bike pedals really well? I'm leaning towards a lighter weight DH racer with dual crown 8+" fork...(and am considering spending more, much more)
> 
> also *would such a light DH race frame/bike be too sluggish for SuperD racing*?


depends on the course. on average it will be a little overkill but if you can start fast you'd still have a shot at winning a few of them. Most of the courses I have seen have more climbing than someon on a DH bike would want to do but this years Snowmass MSC race was downhill all the way. I actually wish I had brought my DH bike to that one instead of my XC racer.


----------



## bettermanNZ (May 7, 2005)

I'm of the belief that your strength increases to match the bike you ride (unless you are doing additional weight training). If you ride a 30lb trail bike and the jump on a DH bike and try to pedal it up hill you will suffer - if you ride the DH bike as you "do-all" within 1 - 2 months your strength will have increased to handle the extra weight of the bike.

If you then jump on a XC bike you will see what I mean - you will be at the top of a climb faster than ever before. Trouble is if you continue to ride the light XC bike you will lose the extra strength you had and the DH bike will feel like a pig again.

There are still some factors you want to look at - the DH bike really needs to be capable of taking a dual-ring and front derailluer otherwise you are going to be walking a lot. You also need to get good extension on the seatpost so that you can pedal effiecently - I'm not sure if the Stab will allow you these things.

The other factor to take into account is that most DH bikes have fairly low Bottom Brackets which can be a bit of a pain if the climbing you do is rock infested and technical (in regards to pedal strikes). If you are climbing fire-roads or flowy smooth single-track no problem.

I personally had a Stinky for about 2.5 years as my "do-all" then thought I wanted a DH bike so sold up and got a trail bike and a DH bike - always wished I was on the DH for the downhills when trail riding. For me I found it quite hard switching between the two. In a lot of ways I wish I'd never sold the Stinky.

Eventually I sold up both bikes and now ride a Demo 7 as my do-all and am loving it - can't see myself changing away from this type of ride anytime soon - too much fun.


----------



## mandown (May 20, 2004)

my rig. 8" rear, 7" front, one ring, kills it.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

My VP-Free...42 lbs.
Climbs great!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Ibex Zone
170mm front and rear... 37lbs...


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

jakomonster said:


> depends on the course. on average it will be a little overkill but if you can start fast you'd still have a shot at winning a few of them. Most of the courses I have seen have more climbing than someon on a DH bike would want to do but this years Snowmass MSC race was downhill all the way. I actually wish I had brought my DH bike to that one instead of my XC racer.


thanks for your insight on SuperD racing.


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

*ooohhh.. picture time.*

38.5 pounds.. a regular climbing machine.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*your strength increases to match the bike*



bettermanNZ said:


> I'm of the belief that your strength increases to match the bike you ride (unless you are doing additional weight training). If you ride a 30lb trail bike and the jump on a DH bike and try to pedal it up hill you will suffer - if you ride the DH bike as you "do-all" within 1 - 2 months your strength will have increased to handle the extra weight of the bike.
> 
> If you then jump on a XC bike you will see what I mean - you will be at the top of a climb faster than ever before. Trouble is if you continue to ride the light XC bike you will lose the extra strength you had and the DH bike will feel like a pig again.
> 
> ...


I can get a good deal on a Demo 7 ...I'll consider it and your good advice.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

mrpercussive said:


> Ibex Zone
> 170mm front and rear... 37lbs...


Calling bullsh!t on the 37 lbs. Even with the latest "upgrades", I don't believe it 'til I see it.

Bring it by the shop and hang it on a real scale. Bathroom scales don't count.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

I ride this, but I have lifts and trails to accomadate.










You can change the travel from 190, 210 and 230mm in the rear. You can run 430 or 440 mm chainstays depending on speed and terrain. You can also adjust the head angle from 64° to 66°. So when you freeride locally you can run the bike accordingly and when you go to N* you can slacken things out and beef up the travel with a longer wheel base. This one would be better for you, imo.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

i only have the one bike and its a stinky primo..

few changes have made it more of an all round bike single ring 34 up front with a road block in the rear 12-25.

and the biggest change was tires from 1350 gramme minion dh 3c to 850 gramme maxxis advantage,thats where i felt the biggest difference,also the harder compound advantage will hold up better on the road trips.

its actually quite funny passing people on a freeride dual crowm rig when they are on a dedicated xc bike.

if the hills to steep i get of and push and just cruize to where ever i am going.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Mudd said:


> My VP-Free...42 lbs.
> Climbs great!


I'm w/Mudd on this one. Hey you're right on that "strength will increase to match th' machine". As long as yer riding regularly and putting the time in on th' climbs. My VP Free is 45 lbs and has th' Cane Creek Double Barrel on it now. With th' right shock/fork on it, you can make it a decent trail bike.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Rb said:


> Calling bullsh!t on the 37 lbs. Even with the latest "upgrades", I don't believe it 'til I see it.
> 
> Bring it by the shop and hang it on a real scale. Bathroom scales don't count.


will bring it in... been wanting to weigh it on a real scale for a while....


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

konut said:


> its actually quite funny passing people on a freeride dual crowm rig when they are on a dedicated xc bike.
> 
> if the hills to steep i get of and push and just cruize to where ever i am going.


How many XCers do you pass when you are pushing? lol


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

well mostly on the flats and the downs.

i did try to use the granny ring but it just seemed to use more energy and walking helps stretch and use different muscle groups,also on our small dh run its useful walking up to see different line choices.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

sorry double post.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

I love this thread! Keep posting your heavy trail bikes!


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

...


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

Kona.....it's what's for dinner.



konut said:


> ...


----------



## Dirtboyracer (Feb 22, 2006)

If your shop carries Giant, Maybe take a look at the Glory 8. I found the stab I used at Whistler to be pretty much un-peddleable. The Glory 8 I used at N* was not the greatest climber but it did a decent job and it ate everything up on the descents.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm hearing nothing but love for the Knolly Delerium T: http://www.knollybikes.com/frames/delirium-t/


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

mrpercussive said:


> Ibex Zone
> 170mm front and rear... 37lbs...


Unless you found some way to fill your frame, fork, and wheels with Anti-Matter, then i call B.S. on 37lbs :skep:

and hallelujah you didn't say 'custom white' !!


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

konut said:


> i only have the one bike and its a stinky primo..
> 
> few changes have made it more of an all round bike single ring 34 up front with a road block in the rear 12-25.
> 
> ...


hah hah that is funny


----------



## 59treviso (Aug 8, 2005)

I have a 07 Marin Quake that I love to ride trail on it. Its 7" travel and pedals well. Last year I rode it on the Turkey Day ride(22mi w/4400ft of climbing) and had a blast. Pedals great and has a tad shorter wheelbase than a full DH bike so its more managable for riding XC trails with switchbacks(like Tamarancho) I mostly ride it with a Fox 36, but have used a dual crown for big stuff like Whistler/North*. Everywhere else its a little overkill. WIth the singlecrown it weighs in at 36 and change, with the dual crown + DH tires/wheelset its around 40/41.
Don't have a lot of experience on the Yeti, but I rented a Kona Coiler last year while on vacation to do a big trail ride and had a miserable time pedaling that thing anything other than down. If you're content in putting up the climbs its fine, but sounds like you're coming from an xc background where you want to lay down some HP and make the bike move. I'm not sure that bike will do that.
Whatever you get you should consider an adjustable travel 180mm travel single crown like a Totem. Being able to drop the front end on climbs makes life much easier and the singlecrown offers way more agility in turns compared to the dualcrown. All is possible with the dual crown, but its a difference of surviving the climbs rather than attacking them.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

carbuncle said:


> I'm hearing nothing but love for the Knolly Delerium T: http://www.knollybikes.com/frames/delirium-t/


I'd go however, with the V-tach with an 888 ETA or Totem 2Step.

I wonder if someday RS would do again a Boxxer with adjustable travel... or why not Fox to come with something like that


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

TrailNut said:


> I can get a good deal on a Demo 7 ...I'll consider it and your good advice.


Demo's are excellent DH bikes, but i wouldn't suggest them for any possible trail excursion. I had mine down to 38lbs (size large frame...) and it still pedaled like sh!t. best DH bike i've owned thus far, however.

I will suggest it again, look into the DHi Team. killer DH race bike, but with the I-Drive it pedals like a stumpy. no joke.


----------



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

I have a Bionicon Ironwood 38 lbs with mallets
I can climb with this bike, (4 mile fire rd w/ 2200 vert feet)
I will use it at Northstar this summer, just put some heavier tires on it


----------



## wrongway (Jul 26, 2005)

I ride this sometimes. Setup is 39.5 Lbs.


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

*Warning Will Robinson. Danger!*



wrongway said:


> I ride this sometimes. Setup is 39.5 Lbs.


That seatpost scares the hell outta me.


----------



## all-yeti! (Aug 21, 2007)

thump said:


> That seatpost scares the hell outta me.


seriouslyut:


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

vp Free


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

OK, gonna test ride a 2008 Kona StabDelux and, if I can find it, a 2008 Santa Cruz Bullit with Boxxer or F40...

I'm convinced: Might as well go big and just deal.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Uzzi VPX climbs better than most xc bikes up techy stuff, the only downside is the weight. It is a great trail bike. Mine is 41 lbs w/ trail tires 44 w/ dh tires. With air shocks and lighter cranks and wheels it would drop 4 lbs.


----------



## resistance_mtb (Jul 17, 2007)

I ride a 2006 Gold Trek Session 77, and I climb everything on it.. I don't know if this is considered a DH rig, but it is very capable.


----------



## EggsnBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

Intense SS


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

I also ride a session 77... finally succumbing and getting a granny ring for the front... was a bit tough on the steeper climbs... otherwise I love this bike


----------



## nickhart (Sep 29, 2005)

i have one off road bike. highline. brilliant all day bike. i have an orange steel rigid for commuting with. 25lbs for the bike, 25lbs of stuff to carry. makes the 40lb ish highline ride real light!!
did 20 miles in sloppy sheffield mud and clay on sunday and loved every mile. superb bike in every respect (highline).


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

What are the specs for a Session 77? I mean bb shell, headset and dropuots.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Mine has a 78mm (or what ever) BB, rear axle is 10mm bolt or something (drop outs are 2 step adjustable), headset is 1.5" but it has a converter in it to run the 888.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

essenmeinstuff said:


> Mine has a 78mm (or what ever) BB, rear axle is 10mm bolt or something (drop outs are 2 step adjustable), headset is 1.5" but it has a converter in it to run the 888.


2 step adjustable? that means she takes 135 and 150mm rear hub?

I just asked because there's no info anymore about this bike at Trek site and she looks really cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*for bb height adjustment*

the rear triangle has three holes and the dropouts have two so you can put them in a higher or lower setting. Supposed to raise or lower bb height without changing geometry or chainstay length.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

That sounds cool! But then, which hub the Session 77 takes? 150 or 135mm ?

That bike looks like a nice option for upgrading my frame later  By now, I just have in mind a Versus Blitz II, but that would be really hard to get in my country, while Trek is here.


----------



## resistance_mtb (Jul 17, 2007)

I think it takes 135, and a 150mm you just need an adapter. I don't know which one is which though.


----------



## NuckaMan (Dec 10, 2007)

I think people over analyze this subject too much.

Don't forget, at the end of the day, a full on DH rig is a simple bicycle....it's got a frame, some sprockets, a chain and needs to be powered by you.

While some rigs are easier to pedal then others due to suspension design...they all can be powered (or walked) on any trail, in any direction. If you got the muscle to do it, then do it, if not, you probably will be hiking more then riding depending on the trail you are riding.

I've ridden everything from your simple single-speed all the way up to a Intense M3, both directions, in all types of terrian. While it's not exactly fun riding a 43lbs M3 uphill, it can be done...the motivation is the downhill awaiting on the other side.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Gauss said:


> That sounds cool! But then, which hub the Session 77 takes? 150 or 135mm ?
> 
> That bike looks like a nice option for upgrading my frame later  By now, I just have in mind a Versus Blitz II, but that would be really hard to get in my country, while Trek is here.


The rear drop outs move up and down, changes steering angle and BB height slightly.

Mine is 135mm hub, not sure if it can be changed to 150mm though. However since all the important bits on the back (brake, derail etc) are attached to the drop outs, I don't see why one couldn't make/buy a different drop out to take a 150mm hub.


----------



## resistance_mtb (Jul 17, 2007)

The Session's adjustable rear dropouts allow you to alter the geometry of the bike for a custom feel and ride. By lowering and raising the dropout, you can alter your bottom-bracket height, adjust the head tube angle, and have the option to run a 24-inch rear wheel

I also think you can buy a new drop outs to accomadate the 150mm


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

NuckaMan said:


> I think people over analyze this subject too much.
> 
> Don't forget, at the end of the day, a *full on DH rig is a simple bicycle....it's got a frame, some sprockets, a chain and needs to be powered by you.*
> 
> ...


agreed.

besides, I already have a light al. single-speed, steel hardtail, and a 4"/5" XC FS.

now I'm wanting to test ride a full on DH bike, a Kona Stab Delux, and a bike with dual chain rings & FD, a Santa Cruz Bullit w/Boxxer.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*Turner Highline*



thegromit said:


> Yeah that or a Turner Highline


Turner Highline frame wieighs 11+ #s...I guess that's typical (?) for a DH bike


----------



## thegromit (Jan 17, 2007)

I wouldn't call it a dh frame its a freeride frame


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

mkrobert81 said:


> vp Free


I agree!


----------

